# Looking for a phone solution outside the box



## snoozee (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a problem at work and need some advice 

I'm looking for a phone answering solution, here's the problem. The team are mainly out on the floor of the branch and the phone rings. As nobody is out the back of the branch no one answers it !!

Have been thinking along the lines of issuing everyone with a Bluetooth headset which would be linked to the landline, therefore if it rang and they weren't busy with customers they could answer the phone. Would this work ? has anyone got any other ideas that might work as we are being hammered about not answering the phone !!


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
Are cordeless handsets a possibility, carried in pocket? I see you're in New Zealand but this link shows a UK supermarket does 4 handsets to one base unit, just to give you an idea. Can't recommend a top brand though.
http://www.tesco.com/direct/technology-gaming/telephones/cat3375548.cat

Just an idea.

Richard


----------



## snoozee (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks Richard will look into it


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hope it's a starting point anyway ...


----------

